# Problema en conversor de alterna/alterna: El puente H tronó



## antuna (May 4, 2009)

Les platico que estamos haciendo un proyecto donde hacemos la conversion de ca a ca, lo hacemos con pwm mediante un pic, las salidas estan conectadas a 2 ir2101 y de ahi a un puente en H hecho hecho con irf730, el problema es que ya van 3 puentes en H que tronamos, les pongo algunos videos de lo ocurrido.


Primer puente en H que trono
YouTube - Puente H trono


Segundo puente en H que trono
YouTube - Puente H trono 2

Hay un tercer puente en H que trono solo que ese video lo trae un amigo en su cel, mañana lo subo sin falta



Cabe mencionar que eso no es todo, hemos quemado

- 5 Ir2101
- 10  Irf730
- 2 Pic16f877
- 1 Pic16f84a
- varias resistencias, potenciometros

como pueden ver ya no podemos darnos el lujo de seguir quemando cosas, las cosas no son baratas y pues ya no tenemos dinero para seguir comprando.

Por eso le pido a cualquiera que pueda ayudarnos y nos diga cual creen que es el problema, en realidad se los agradeceria mucho, especialmente porque no podemos contar con los maestros porque estan fuera de la ciudad con sus familias debido al virus de la influenza, asi que no podemos preguntarles.

Abajo les pongo el circuito, asi como el circuito simulado en proteus, tambien les pongo el codigo asm para el pic, se que esto no va aqui pero como ven estamos desesperados.

Me falto el pic lo alimentamos con 5 volts de una fuente, los ir2101 son alimentados con un transformador de 12 volts, la señal es rectificada con puente en diodos, capacitores, lo usual, el voltaje que le metemos a los irf730 es una señal rectificada de 120 volts, la señal que viene en la linea comercial.

Cualquier ayuda o comentario sera bien recibido, gracias de antemano.


----------



## Cacho (May 4, 2009)

Edité el título de tu post.
La verdad es que "Problema en inversor de ca ca el puente en H trono" era algo que se prestaba a lecturas bastante ambiguas.

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo (May 4, 2009)

Pues lo unico que noto en tu circuito es que los valores de las resistencias de los Gate de los mosfet estan muy elevados, los pusiste de 10kohms  o de 10 ohms?
el valor correcto debe de ser de 10 ohms.

Puedes desconectar 2 mosfet y un ir2101 y checar con solo 2 mosfet y un ir2101 por si no tienes un error en el circuito.
checa eso y cuentanos como te fue


----------



## Nilfred (May 4, 2009)

10kΩ del driver al gate del MOSFET es demasiado, ponele un diodo en paralelo para que se descargue mas rápido la capacitancia parásita.
Aumenta el dead-time entre un sentido y el otro, cosa de asegurar que Q1 y Q2, no estén prendidos simultáneamente.


----------



## Eduardo (May 4, 2009)

Pe...pero que es eso! Cuando lo vea Ezavalla se le sale la cadena de nuevo   

Se mandaron un bruto cortocircuito activando los 4 mosfet juntos. Despues, en lugar de poner alguna lampara o resistencia en serie con la alimentacion del puente, para limitar la corriente y poder investigar que pasaba, repitieron lo mismo dos veces mas!  Mi perro tiene mas sentido comun que ustedes!

Ni bien conectan, los pines RB0 y RB1 estan como entradas, hasta que lo programan como salida tenes cualquier cosa y tranquilamente se te pueden activar los dos IR2101 --> Tiene que arrancar con una R de pulldown.

Aunque despues anduviera bien, sigue siendo inseguro, por mas que no haya ningun error de programa, si por algun problema de alimentacion o lo que sea, se te cuelga el PIC y te activa las dos salidas eso vuela de nuevo --> tenes que poner unas compuertas de manera que si la entrada de un IR2101 esta activa te anule la del otro.


Y para el 4to intento, arranquen el puente con dos resistencias, una en lugar de la lampara y la lampara limitando la corriente del puente.  Despues de medir que todos este bien saquen eso y pruebenlo con corriente.

Ah!   Y pongan un fusible! Salvajes!  :evil:


----------



## Dano (May 4, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Pe...pero que es eso! Cuando lo vea Ezavalla se le sale la cadena de nuevo
> 
> Se mandaron un bruto cortocircuito activando los 4 mosfet juntos. Despues, en lugar de poner alguna lampara o resistencia en serie con la alimentacion del puente, para limitar la corriente y poder investigar que pasaba, repitieron lo mismo dos veces mas!  Mi perro tiene mas sentido comun que ustedes!
> 
> ...



Nada que replicar, creo que con esos consejos no debería haber problemas, por  otra parte te noto un poco diferente Eduardo, tomaste la medicación hoy de mañana?    

Linda explosión, algunos dicen que si no se quema no se aprende, pero ese aprendizaje le cuesta al bolsillo.

Saludos y suerte con el proyecto, el v4 les va a funcionar de primera


----------



## atmel_fce (May 4, 2009)

Me parecen acertados los comentarios antes mencionados y sin caer en bajesas les recomiendo agregar un fusible como tambien ya se mencionó. Alguna vez tuve problemas con un puente H y era por voltajes flotantes en las compuertas de los IGBT, solo tienen que controlar la activacion de compuerta de forma adecuada es lo que puedo decir. saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 4, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Pe...pero que es eso! Cuando lo vea Ezavalla se le sale la cadena de nuevo



Menos mal que esperé hasta la noche para mirar esto...y ya tengo que enganchar la cadena en el piñon otra vez   

Digo yo, con todo respeto, desde que la gente sin una instrucción adecuada ha comenzado a  usar simuladores parecen creer que el resultado de la simulación es palabra santa y que si lo arman tal como lo han simulado sale andando ...con fritas!

MENTIRAS! La simulación es una herramienta para verificar diseños, no para diseñar por prueba y error. Para que corno me sirve el circuito en Proteus si no tiene las protecciones mínimas necesarias para asegurar un funcionamiento libre de fallas. Pero claro...si en Proteus anda...el problema debe ser de mala suerte, componentes falsificados o de algunos gnomos borrachos pateando electrones dentro de los MOSFET...

No me jodan, vayan a estudiar antes de desesperarse tanto! En electrónica NO HAY MAGIA, sino conocimiento, y a esta altura del partido, luego de volar la cantidad de componentes que han quemado...espero que hayan logrado el conocimiento suficiente para no seguir quemando cosas, a pesar del dolor del bolsillo. Antes de simular tanto aprendan las condiciones reales de funcionamiento, y exíjanle a sus docentes que se las expliquen y demuestren, por que con el uso del simulador NO VAN A APRENDER NADA...no se si soy claro!

PD: No hay desesperación que valga para poner este hilo fuera de lugar. Este tema no tiene nada que ver con fuentes de alimentación, así que sería bueno que el moderador lo mandara al subforo correspondiente...

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (May 4, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Este tema no tiene nada que ver con fuentes de alimentación...


  
¡Tenés razón! Creo que me llamó demasiado la atención el título y no me fijé en la sección en que estaba posteado.
Gracias por llamar la atención sobre el punto. Ya lo cambio de lugar.

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (May 4, 2009)

Se lo toman con humor ustedes eh?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 4, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK. Es para evitar el desparramo, viteh?

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 4, 2009)

En honor a la verdad, en el post anterior sobre la consulta realizada, me olvidé de acotar que esa forma de conectar y excitar los half-bridge-drivers me parece que es un poco incorrecta. Cuando yo lo he hecho, siempre he conectado de forma tal de que uno de los transistores conduzca permanentemente mientras el otro conmuta, por que no hay garantía de la conmutación sincrónica exacta de las dos mitades en lo que a los IRF se refiere, pero bueno...si les anda bien así....

Saludos!


----------



## antuna (May 5, 2009)

Para empezar me disculpo me equivoque de lugar al colocar el post, en segunda quiero agradecerles por sus comentarios, otra me equivoque las resistencias que van al gate de los mosfet son de 1K no de 10K.
En el primer video usamos opamp para generar el pwm, teniamos fusibles para proteger los opamp del resto del circuito, pero trono el puente en H y se quemaron varios opamps, los fusibles bien gracias de nada sirvieron y eran pequeños para que tronaran al mas minimo problema.
En el segundo video usamos optoacopladores el 4n30 (sugerido por el profesor), aun asi trono el puente en H y se quemo el pic.
Modificamos el programa del pwm para darle mas tiempo en bajo entre cada cambio de pulso, con la idea de que evitariamos que se traslaparan las señales, pero no funciono, fue algo que sugirieron aqui, ya lo habiamos hecho pero gracias de todos modo.
Ademas ya sabemos que lo simulado y lo real nunca son iguales, no somos tan ignorantes como creen, no digo que lo sepamos todo pero bueno algunos comentarios fueron de gran ayuda, haremos algunas modificaciones y les cuento como nos fue.

Gracias por los comentarios, recuerden cualquier comentario, ayuda o insulto sera bien recibido, sin resentimientos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 5, 2009)

antuna dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por los comentarios, recuerden cualquier comentario, ayuda o insulto sera bien recibido, sin resentimientos.


Mis disculpas por el tono...  Pero las imagenes eran muy fuertes!


----------



## antuna (May 5, 2009)

No hay problema, mencionabas que usaramos compuertas en los ir2101, seria conectandolos a la salida del pic?, o como es que sugieres?


----------



## antuna (May 5, 2009)

Creo que me exsalte con mis comentarios es solo que me recordo a mis profes de la escuela, nomas se rien, nos critican y no nos ayudan, pues al ver sus comentarios me exsalte, pido perdon por ello.


----------



## Eduardo (May 5, 2009)

antuna dijo:
			
		

> No hay problema, mencionabas que usaramos compuertas en los ir2101, seria conectandolos a la salida del pic?, o como es que sugieres?


Algo como en la imagen, si se activan por accidente RB0 y RB1 tenes cero en cada IR2101.

Esa es una proteccion es un agregado sin necesidad de modificar el resto, aunque personalmente a mi tampoco me gusta la excitacion cruzada que estan haciendo. Prefiero que cada IR2101 actue sobre el mismo lado del puente.


Pero lo importante, tanto con este trabajo como cualquier otro, es que cuando se esta probando algo con riesgo de destruccion instantanea (el bruto corto que se produce), se va ensayando por partes y se va habilitando el resto de los bloques por pasos.
En este caso, primero arrancar sin alimentar el puente (o via una R generosa). 
Verificado con osciloscopio que la excitacion esta bien, pasas a una lampara de carga pero con una lampara ~igual alimentando el puente --> si se hacen cortos en algunos momentos --> brilla mas la lampara y no pasa nada.
Recien despues de hacer atropellos un buen rato con la excitacion y conexiones y desconexiones de linea, para ver si no se producen activaciones erraticas --> recien ahi sacan la lampara auxiliar.

Ah! Cuando se quema algo durante el ensayo, primero hay que identificar que paso. De acuerdo a la probable causa, modificar pero arrancar con precauciones y mediciones en la zona en cuestion, para que *si no era esa la causa*, tener mas certeza en la proxima.


----------



## jesus_lomor (May 5, 2009)

para empezar, no se si es muy tarde ara seguir haciendo comentarios.. si no quieres seguirte hechando al plato los pics.. usa una fuente por separado.. una bateia de cel talvez.. y ponle optoacopladores entre la salida del pic y los mosfets... estoy viendo en el diagrama del inversor que tienes 4 mosfets canal n, te recomiento que pongas 2 canal n y dos canal p. 
no estopy muy seguro perro creo que los canal p se polazisan con vgs<0 y los canal n se polarizan con vgs>0..
si esto es asi.. q1 y q3 deberian de ser canal p, y q2 y q4 canal n.. y un arreglo con 4 optoacopladores...
el proceso para ensender un sentido seria el siguiente:
polarizar q1 con vgs<0, y q4 con vgs>0, te recomiendo que trabajes en la region de saturacion
para cambiar el sentido...
polarizar q2 con vgs<0, y q3 con vgs>0, 
probablemente mañana te suba el circuito de esa parte de la potencia ya que mi proyecto es similar... un control de velocidad para un motor monofassico.. igual con pwm con pic 16f877a..


----------



## jesus_lomor (May 6, 2009)

aqui te tengo la imagen del diagrama como deberia de ir...checalo en mi post, me agradaria saber que tipo de motor estas controlando, ya que al parecer tenemos el mismo proyecto, tengo la duda con las fuentes... saludos..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/ciclo-convertidor-120ca-60hz-120-cd-120-ca-x-hz-20236/

aH! lo olvidaba.. el circuito es un CICLO CONVERTIDOR.. por si estas batallando en busqueda google saludos!
aH! otra cosa.. segun yo, los mosfets tienen la compuerta aislada de el canal D-S, para que me sirve la resistencia en compuerta, si no pasa corriente por la misma?


----------



## antuna (May 11, 2009)

el circuito que hicimos nosotros no lo usamos para controlar un motor simplemente hicimos la conversion de ca a ca, como carga en lugar del motor usamos un foco, tomamos en cuenta los comentarios que nos hicieron, decidimos hacerlo en placa, ya que metia menos ruido que el proto, ademas otro problema era que estan construyendo a un lado de donde estamos y estan usando la misma red electrica en su maquina y nosotros en el equipo por lo que se veia afectada la señal electrica. Pero ahi va parece que ya esta bien, gracias por sus comentarios


----------

